
Your Android device’s Pattern Lock can be cracked within five attempts - denzil_correa
http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2017/your-android-devices-pattern-lock-can-be-cracked-within-five-attempts/
======
nomel
To sum up the article, if you record someone, with a camera, entering their
pattern, you can narrow the possibilities with some software that watches your
finger.

